

AutoCAD coming to iPad, iPhone, returning to Mac - sasvari
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUS224070510520100831

======
yardie
I don't know. The thing I consider AutoCAD uses tons of mouse buttons,
keyboard shortcuts, and macros. If they removed those features can it be
considered AutoCAD anymore?

I guess if you want to only view DWG files then being able to rotate, zoom, or
transit are all you need.

~~~
sasvari
I guess the iPad and iPhone versions will be more or less just DWG/DXF
viewers. I can't imagine anybody willing to do serious CAD work on the iPhone
anyway :-)

------
hsmyers
I've used AutoCad with 2 button mice and 16 button mice--- either works. What
might be a little style cramping would be the size of the iPad. Still doable
though.

